# Need an emitter swap on an HDS...



## Brasso (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm looking for someone to do an emitter swap on an HDS using this led:

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMu4Prknbu83y1KgdreLAd8VJ2oacIz9HCA=

I already have the emitter.

b r a s s o at m c h s i dot c o m


----------



## nbp (Jul 25, 2014)

Down a little ways in this subforum jake royston is offering HDS emitter swaps.

Edit: Looks like he has been gone a bit, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## billbebob (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, I was going to ask the same question. Thanks for the info.


----------

